# PYC - PYC Therapeutics



## Dollarman (17 May 2006)

Does Any1 Know about a biotech coy PYC????


----------



## Walter Moos (21 May 2006)

interesting company.  have had a good run over the last couple of months.  are into the design of peptide based therapeutics, which is a hot new area of drug disovery.


----------



## noie (3 August 2010)

Trading Halt issued today 

a nice move from 0.068 to 0.084

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## PinchOfSalt (24 September 2010)

Renouncable Rights Issue 1 for 5 at 5c + option. Trading has ceased now.
Share price is stuck at 5c ATM.  

Let's have a shot at calculating what effect the rights SHOULD have.
Assume that all are exercised.
Estimate the original value based on the last sale before the announcement of the rights issue, 7.5c.

Post exercise you'll have 5 old shares + one new one and they should be worth (5x7.5c + 1x5)/6 = 7.1c

But also take into account that the new options reduce the upside of the shares a little. Options are worth between 0.1c and 0.5c so their effect on the shares is at most 1/5 of that, ie at most 0.1c

So the shares should be worth 7c each. The current low SP is a result of existing holders selling shares to exercise rights or buy rights. There will likely be an overhang for a while.


----------



## sharesontoast (14 October 2010)

PYC options rise 25% today.

Not bad

Code: PYCO
Exercise price: 15cents
Mature: 31 Aug 2011

Cheers
Sharesontoast


----------



## sharesontoast (21 October 2010)

*PYC- Roche says exciting*

Phylogica announced today the first stage of their partnership with Roche (top 10 pharma) has been completed. The companies are collaborating to identify novel cell-penetrating peptides using Phylogica's drug discovery platform.

In the announcement, Roche's Dr Anton Haselbeck commented

 "We scour the world looking for innovation that could lead to new medicines, and our collaboration with Phylogica has uncovered an exciting area of research. We now need to examine the results of Phylogica's thorough research and determine the best way of applying it to our drug development."
.............................
At close
PYC up .2c to 4.8c
PYCO steady at 0.3c 

options exericise price: 15c
maturing: 31 Aug 2011

Cheers ST


----------



## sharesontoast (15 February 2011)

*Biotech Equivalent to Microsoft*

At present PYC is heading in six unique ground breaking directions.

They are:

.Roche deal - transporting of macro-molecules into cells with the aid of a peptide carrier (cutting-edge).

.Medimmune deal- finding peptide antibiotics to counter the worldwide rise of antibiotic resistant hospital acquired infections (superbugs).

.Pfizer deal - next generation vaccine program

.MRC Hutchison Research Centre (Cambridge University) collaboration - development of a revolutionary approach to cancer research. 'Protein Interference', would have wide application in the identification and validation of new drug targets.

.CD40L internal program - next generation auto-immune disease treatment. The move from injectable meds to oral or nasal administration.

.Sonic Hedge-hog internal program - at the cutting-edge of cancer research.

My pick of the six, is the collaboration with MRC Hutchison (Cambridge university). This research should lead to a new way of thinking worldwide when it comes to cancer research. It will open the gate and who knows where the horse will bolt for cancer research and PYC.
At present there are intense ongoing discussions with the MRC Hutchison Institute concerning growth of the collaboration and the exciting commercial opportunities.

What value should be placed on PYC?
What should PYCs sp be sitting on to reflect it's potential?
Should PYC forget about an exit and build a biotech equivalent to microsoft?
15th feb 2011
PYC- 7.8c
PYCO- 1.6c
Cheers ST
DYOR and be amazed


----------



## sharesontoast (23 February 2011)

*Not to late to be in*
For a company with a 20m market cap, PYC has a lot of big pharma friends.
Roche, AstraZeneca and Pfizer are sitting at PYCs table.
Another 3 big pharma are expected in the next 12mths.

PYCs sp *hasn't* been responding to their outstanding progress over the last few months, due to PYCs major shareholder, Biotech Capital selling down on all their biotech to return funds to their unit holders.

This is not a reflection on PYCs performance.

What this does, is create an opportunity for late comers to get into PYC at a very attractive price.
DYOR and be impressed.

Cheers ST


----------



## nngn (27 June 2011)

any new update on PYC ST?
I'm impressed with your reasoning.


----------



## sharesontoast (8 September 2011)

Hi nngn,
Fancy meeting you here
.......................

Just a few powerful 3rd party quotes concerning PYC over the last 12mths:

"We scour the world looking for innovation that could lead to new medicines, and our collaboration with Phylogica has uncovered an exciting area of research.."....Dr Anton Haselbeck, Head of New Technologies in Roche's Pharma Research & Early Development unit.

"..In the past year we have established a research collaboration with Perth-based Phylogica. This partnership underscores our commitment to finding partners in Australia with novel technology platforms as well as therapies that could lead to the next step-change in medicine."....Stella Xu, Executive Director for Roche Partnering.

"I am excited to be transitioning our collaboration with Phylogica into a commercial operation. We have shown that the enormous structural diversity of Phylomer libraries can be harnessed in phenotypic screens that can identify and validate new targets for drug discovery with high efficiency."....Ashok Venkitaraman, Ursula Zoellner Professor of Cancer Research at the University of Cambridge, who directs the molecular therapeutics programme and the MRC Cancer Cell Unit in the Hutchison/MRC Research Centre.
.........
ST
Expecting a very strong 4mths
DYOR


----------



## sharesontoast (21 September 2011)

The following link is a BRW must read, titled 'Value In Biotechs'. PYC is one of three bios covered in the article.
Cheers ST

http://www.phylogica.com/media/arti...otech-637/110915BRW-ValueinBiotech-Patrys.pdf


----------



## sharesontoast (23 October 2011)

*Phylogica*

The following link is titled

'Roche seeks 'Targeted Acquistions' not Abbott sized deal'.

PYC is not mentioned in the article (and much is said of Abbott) but the following paragraph from Roche's CEO is interesting:

"We've focused on smaller, bolt-on acquisitions," Schwan said in an interview today in Frankfurt when asked whether an acquisition of a portion of Abbott's business is attractive. "That's how I see us continuing in our M&A strategy. We are not interested in mega-mergers. We are interested in very targeted acquisitions which complement our technologies and portfolios."

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-10-2...sized-deal.html


----------



## sharesontoast (24 January 2012)

RBS Morgans give PYC a BUY rating following the latest deal with Janssen (a Johnson and Johnson company). 

http://www.phylogica.com/media/articles/In...majorpharma.pdf


----------



## sharesontoast (11 March 2015)

*PYC - Killing Cancer From The Inside*

Here is a news.com article titled 'Killing Cancer From the Inside' which explains Phylogica's current science.

http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/killing-cancer-from-the-inside/story-e6frfkur-1227250810221

Also this mornings herald/sun article titled 'Peptide Company Could Enhance Your Portfolio' gives a different perspective concerning Phylogica.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...e-your-portfolio/story-fni0d787-1227257570128

MC $22mil

Cheers 
SoT


----------



## sharesontoast (30 March 2015)

*PYC - Killing Cancer From The Inside*

This morning's press release:

Phylogica Peptide Fusion Kills Aggressive Breast Cancer Cells

• Phylogica’s peptide fusions kill aggressive, drug resistant breast cancer cells
• Phylomer peptide fusions significantly boost potency of cancer drugs
• In vivo evidence of potent Phylomer fusion activity against Myc – a ‘holy grail’ cancer target

Perth, Australia March 30 2015: A pilot study by one of Australia’s leading breast cancer experts, Associate Professor Pilar Blancafort, a member of the Harry Perkins Institute of Medical Research, shows that Phylogica’s cell penetrating peptides (CPPs) linked with the Omomyc drug kill aggressive drug resistant breast cancer cells in vivo.

Professor Blancafort also observed that Phylogica’s CPP fusion significantly improved the efficacy of existing anticancer drugs including the antibody Cetuximab and the chemotherapy agent Docetaxel. For example, a combination of Cetuximab and a Phylomer CPP-Omomyc fusion was more than three times more effective at killing drug resistant breast cancer cells than either of these agents alone.

Associate Professor Blancafort commented: “The ability to combine drugs to treat breast cancer is particularly exciting as it has the potential to lower the likelihood of resistance, improve drug activity and reduce chemotherapy side-effects.”

In a final pilot study, Associate Professor Blancafort tested the activity of Phylogica’s CPP fusion in an in vivo breast cancer model. A substantial reduction in tumour size was observed in tumours injected with Phylogica’s CPP fusion when compared to controls. This pilot study needs to be repeated using larger groups to confirm its significance.

Dr Paul Watt, Chief Scientific Officer of Phylogica said: “We were not expecting such a striking result from the pilot study. We believe this is the first time anyone has shown a CPP-Omomyc fusion protein to be active in vivo, as to our knowledge Omomyc has only previously been successfully delivered to tumours using a complex ‘gene therapy’ approach, associated with significant regulatory hurdles to clinica application.”
...................
SoT


----------



## sharesontoast (7 April 2015)

Today's ANN:

*Phylogica enters transaction with UK biotech to identify and develop small molecule cancer drugs*
• Non-exclusive license granted to PhoreMost Limited for phenotypic screening of Phylomer libraries to discover and develop small molecule drugs
• Phylogica obtains 7.5% stake in PhoreMost
• Phylogica obtains rights to develop therapeutic Phylomer peptides discovered from PhoreMost screens
• Agreement has potential to feed Phylogica’s peptide-based oncology pipeline and unlock significant value in Phylomer platform

Perth, Australia 7th April 2015: Phylogica Limited (ASX: PYC) has entered into a licensing agreement with PhoreMost Limited, a private biotechnology company based in Cambridge UK.
Under the agreement, Phylogica grants to Phoremost a world-wide non-exclusive license to use certain Phylomer libraries solely for phenotypic screening to identify novel targets involved in diseases such as cancer, and then to identify and develop small molecule drugs against these targets.
The license includes certain preference conditions that cap the number of similar phenotypic deals Phylogica may enter into during an 18 month option period. Importantly, Phylogica will retain all commercial rights to exploit any Phylomer peptides identified in the screens for therapeutic purposes.
As consideration for the license Phylogica will obtain a 7.5% equity stake in PhoreMost together with non-exclusive rights to commercialise any functional Phylomer peptides and associated disease targets that are identified by PhoreMost for peptide therapeutics, along with an option to negotiate exclusive rights for such purpose.
“We are delighted the PhoreMost agreement formalises our long standing collaboration with Professor Venkitaraman’s team at the University of Cambridge who are co-founders of Phoremost and who are world leaders in cutting-edge phenotypic screening approaches to identify novel disease targets involved in cancer,” said Phylogica CEO, Dr Richard Hopkins.
“The team is complemented by PhoreMost CEO Dr Chris Torrance, who co-founded and commercialised Horizon Discovery, a pioneering phenotypic screening company, which recently floated on the London Stock Exchange and is currently valued at >£150 million.”
“This agreement provides Phylogica’s shareholders with an equity stake in an innovative company with its own proprietary small molecule-based oncology programs. It also has the potential to feed Phylogica’s oncology pipeline with novel cancer targets and peptides, accelerating our path to product development and adding significant value to the company.”
Dr Torrance commented, “We have been very aware of Phylogica’s unique technology asset and its vast potential to generate novel drug candidates for diseases previously considered undruggable. This agreement is an important part of our quest to find and develop superior small molecule therapies through specialised phenotypic screening approaches.”
Using novel ‘phenotypic’ screening technologies developed in collaboration with Professor Venkitaraman, Phylogica’s Phylomer libraries will be used to probe the landscape of intracellular disease targets to identify the best new approaches for next-generation cancer therapy. A pipeline of these validated drug targets, the majority of which will have been drugged for the very first time, will be developed in partnership with Phylogica and other pharmaceutical companies to bring a multiplicity of new treatment options into the clinic.


----------



## sharesontoast (7 April 2015)

Today's ANN sees PYC jockeying into a commanding position in the drug development of the intracellular space.

Till now we have seen PYC developing:

- cell-penetrating peptides and peptide drug molecules targeting intracellular 'transcription factors'.

- cell-penetrating peptides with the aim to provide efficient intracellar entry for 3rd party protein drug molecules.


To date, the PYC story has been all about peptide(small protein) drugs and 'cell-penetrating peptides' to attach to both peptide and protein drug molecules.


Today we see PYC lock into  intracellular drug development using 'small molecule' drugs.


'Small molecule' drugs are able to access the inner cell without the need of a 'cell-penetrating peptide', but to-date small molecule drugs have not had success in blocking complex intracellular protein/protein interactions.


PhoreMost is attempting to change all that. They will be finding intracellular protein/protein targets that can be blocked by 'small molecule' drugs. PYC's peptide libraries will be used in the phenotypic screening to find both drug targets and to develop 'small molecule' drug molecules. A bi-product of the screening are peptides that are wholly owned by PYC and are potentially future drugs for PYC.


With PYC's equity stake in PhoreMost, PYC are hedging their bets. PYC can maintain their main focus, which is targeting intracellular 'transcription factors' with peptide/protein drugs. While they have a plan B progressing, targeting intracellular protein/protein interactions with 'small molecule' drugs.

SoT

dyor


----------



## sharesontoast (15 April 2015)

*Re: PYC - Killing Cancer From The Inside*

This link is to a video interview with CEO Dr Richard Hopkins on 9 April 2015
Cheers SoT
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lXbGwQ_YWQ


----------



## sharesontoast (12 September 2015)

Article discussing PYCs science:  'Telethon Institute closes in on cancer treatments holy grail'

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/f...tute-closes-on-cancer-treatment-s-holy-grail/


----------



## sharesontoast (17 September 2015)

This link is to the latest radio interview with PYC's CEO.
Cheers

https://audioboom.com/boos/3581128-dr-richard-hopkins-phylogica


----------



## sharesontoast (6 October 2015)

Here is today's release from ProactiveInvestors titled:

'Phylogica has big six months ahead'

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...phylogica-has-big-six-months-ahead-64933.html

SoT
DYOR


----------



## sharesontoast (5 November 2015)

Here is the link to todays release:

Phylogica’s intracellular targeting drug achieves significant
reduction in tumours in animal model of cancer

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...zaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==


----------



## sharesontoast (16 November 2015)

Here is today's ANN

Phylogica exceeds gold-standard for treatment of MYC-driven cancer

More than 7 in 10 cancer cases depend on the mutant gene MYC for survival1. While recognised as an important cancer target, there are currently no effective MYC therapies available. This is due primarily to the inability to deliver an effective MYC inhibitor into the intracellular environment where MYC exists.

Phylogica recently announced the results of an independently performed
animal model of disease that demonstrated the ability of its Cell Penetrating Phylomers (CPPs) to deliver a drug cargo called OmoMYC inside cells to effectively inhibit MYC. Phylogica is now pleased to announce that:
• It has identified multiple Phylomer peptide cargoes that are able to
inhibit activity of MYC when delivered as drugs inside cancer cells;
• two of these Phylomer cargoes demonstrate superior activity to the gold
standard MYC inhibitor (OmoMYC) for the ability to kill cancer cells;
• it will evaluate an expanded set of potential candidates before selecting a lead cargo to assess for drug like properties when conjugated to its lead CPP and delivered in an animal model of cancer.

Perth, Australia, 16 November 2015: Phylogica Limited (ASXYC) has
successfully identified multiple proprietary Phylomer candidates with confirmed ability to bind and block intracellular MYC activity. Notably, two of these Phylogica candidates exhibit better killing activity in cancer cells than the previous gold standard OmoMYC when fused to Phylogica’s proprietary cell penetrating Phylomers.

Richard Hopkins, Phylogica’s CEO said “We’re delighted to have identified at least two proprietary Phylomers that represent the most potent inhibitors of MYC yet described. This outcome is a testament to the power of the Phylomer platform which has unique potential to discover and deliver our own drugs against some of the highest value (but currently undruggable) targets in cancer.”

In an additional encouraging finding, preliminary testing using one of the two Phylomers with superior activity to OmoMYC showed that this peptide was stable when incubated in serum for over 24 hours. Serum stability is an important ‘drug-like’property required to achieve activity in animal models of disease. 

Phylogica’s CSO, Dr Paul Watt, commented “To date we’ve assayed less than 20% of the hits identified in the primary screens against MYC as fusions to our cell penetrating Phylomers. We are encouraged by the high hit rate so far and are confident that a larger pool of specific MYC inhibitors will emerge once the functional screens are completed early next year. Once we have identified a broader set of MYC inhibitors we will then choose the highest quality candidates for analysis in animal models of cancer.”

Phylogica’s differentiation in the field of intracellular drug delivery now extends from best in class cell penetrating Phylomers for drug delivery to best in class active biologics drug compounds active against MYC. The company is looking forward to publishing the results of animal models demonstrating the effects of systemically delivered proprietary CPP-cargo compounds in 2016.

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...zaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==


----------



## System (28 November 2019)

On November 28th, 2019, Phylogica Limited changed its name to PYC Therapeutics Limited.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 November 2019)

I note the company has an entirely different drug and completed a raising.
Possibly worth keeping an eye on.

From the Chairman's speech.

_PYC has taken a major step further in this transformation. In a co-venture with the Lions_

_Eye Institute of Western Australia, the Company conducted tests on a drug developed to treat Retinitis Pigmentosa - the leading cause of blindness in children. Results were so successful that it was decided to advance the program and seek Food and Drug Administration approval to test the drug in humans. This work has already commenced._


----------



## myrtie100 (30 May 2020)

My pick for June's tipping competition.
On Monday PYC broken out on high volume. The following bars have all been inside bars of each other and the volume low and decreasing.  It's formed a pennant type pattern.
With any luck, it might break out of this pattern to the upside.


----------



## Skate (30 May 2020)

myrtie100 said:


> My pick for June's tipping competition. On Monday PYC broken out on high volume. The following bars have all been inside bars of each other and the volume low and decreasing.  It's formed a pennant type pattern. With any luck, it might break out of this pattern to the upside.




@myrtie100, your assumptions are very valid but it's not why I'm posting. There have been some comments that with the "Virus Crash" some stock has fallen off a traders radar giving me an opportunity to post two charts, one daily & the other weekly. The Ducati "DAILY" & "WEEKLY" Blue Bar Strategy charts display the relevant signals for (PYC). It's uncanny how accurate the signals are regardless of the periodicity. 

*(PYC) Daily Chart*








*(PYC) Weekly Chart*





Skate.


----------



## Malown1 (5 September 2020)

PYC - IMHO this one is worth putting on the watch list.

A) This 2020 final quarter will see 2 more validation test results released for curing childhood blindness - retina pigmentosa.
B) This 2020 final quarter will see up to 6 more proposed drug candidates for their proprietary platform.
C) Chairman is Alan Tribe whom bought IKEA to West & Sth Australia. Owns 30% of shares.

(Upfront: I do own shares.)
I believe this company still has legs at 12c they're trading at as of yesterday. (Friday 4/09/20)


----------



## Malown1 (29 December 2021)

Another LTH of mine due for a breakout, and added to my tipping list for 2022. 
Trading sideways mostly 2021, and with human trials starting circa Q1 for VP-001 and Central Nervous System target to be announced, this may be the kickstart required.

gltah.


----------

